

Sbc - use SSH like a boss - turicas
https://github.com/turicas/sbc

======
turicas
What do you think about this concept? Is it useful for you?

~~~
antihero
Could be bloody amazing. Can I use any program "over" SSH, eg Sublime Text 2?
I'll have a go at writing a plugin.

One thing that will be interesting is if one can get project view (IE lots of
files) working properly.

~~~
turicas
Yes, you can surely create a plugin for sublime text. But if you want to edit
a lot of remote files, maybe sshfs is the answer for you.

